# Is there a Guide to Municipals?



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

As it says in the title, is there a guide to Municipal campsites that similar to All the Aires? If so what's recommended by those of you that have used it?

I've looked on the Vicarious website and can't find anything that fills the bill there (there probably is but I'm too stupid to find it), there's also the Municipals listing on here but I'd prefer to have a guide so we can use it on the move or in case we don't have interweb access.

Any advice gratefully accepted and if possible links?

Thanks

MrWez


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got one.

Make me an offer I can't refuse! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I reckon the CC Europe 1 is pretty good for Municipals.


----------



## stelynn (Sep 25, 2007)

This might be what you're looking for.

http://www.camping-municipal.org

Happy New Year

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

And if you want as hard copy go for

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/2358390100/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=266239&s=books

Highly recommended- has all the Municipals in


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

stelynn said:


> This might be what you're looking for.
> http://www.camping-municipal.org


Hi Steve

Fine if you have internet access, but the OP is looking for something to use offline. :wink:

I was going to ask what format he wanted the file to be, but I think I'll just upload it as a .csv and he (and anyone else) can do the conversion.

Dave 



stelynn said:


> Happy New Year. Steve


You too! :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think he wants a downloadable copy he can use on his comp.maybe to map a route, like me.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> I think he wants a downloadable copy he can use on his comp.maybe to map a route, like me.
> cabby


You both want the AutoRoute .axe file then Cabby. :wink:

Just go to Data > > Import Data Wizard and install the .csv file. Each location will then appear as a pushpin on the map, and you can map your route knowing where all the Aires, Municipals, Camperstops etc., are situated.

When you save, it will become a dedicated Autoroute file with a .axe tag.










Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

will that work on 2007 edition of AR.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> will that work on 2007 edition of AR.
> cabby


I'm sure it will Cabby, but I can't remember that far back so my instructions may be imprecise.

Try installing the .csv file. It will either work or it won't. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think he wants a downloadable copy he can use on his comp.maybe to map a route, like me.
> 
> cabby


No doubt Mr Wez will tell us in due course cabby, but as he said "similar to "all the aires" and "all the aires" is a book my link shows a book :wink:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks Zebedee just downloaded autoroute 2010 and stuck that on works great ,

john


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

oh dear, obviously not my day. :roll: :roll: could not see the download as the page was bigger than my screen to start with and now have spent the last 20mins trying to get Auto route 2007 to accept it :wink: :wink: but failing completely. 8O 8O 
so I am sitting here saying B**ger.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby

You are doing something daft . . . in the nicest possible way of course! :lol: :lol: 

Like a lot of things, it's simple when you have done it couple of times.

I have to go now but will help you tomorrow, if no other kind soul is around before then. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm using AR 2010 and this is what you do for that version:

In Autoroute > Data > Import data wizard > navigate to the folder where the csv file was downloaded to > in the 'Files of type' dropdown at the bottom, select Text files (...*csv...) > Select the municipals_620.csv file > Open.

Choose Comma as the separator > Next > Tick the First row contains column headings > Finish.

Right-clicking on a pushpin will show the GPS.

Hope that works for you!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes it is the same for AR 2007, but it keeps telling me that the file has a bad format. have deleted it and done another download, still the same.
Oh stupid me. yes have done it. I shall hang my head in shame    its called "save". :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Oh stupid me. yes have done it. I shall hang my head in shame    its called "save". :lol: :lol: :lol:
> cabby


Glad you got it sorted Cabby.

Knew you were doing something daft . . . 'cos I doubt if you could find a mistake that somebody hasn't made already. I can certainly own up to a few! :roll: :lol: :lol:

The "Help" tab in Autoroute is not brilliant, but it is useful for some problems, so worth a look. _(In fact it's rubbish considering it's a Microsoft program - but handy *if *it has the answer to your specific question. :roll: )_

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks duly given for your help.

Indeed what I want is a hard old-fashioned book for planning on the hoof BUT, the download and the link to the website will prove extremely helpful for advanced planning purpose so thanks for that too!

I'm sat eating home-made tarte-tatin feeling very nostalgic for La Belle France!

MrWez


----------

